# Campground Between Charleston And Myrtle Beach



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good campground between Charleston and Myrtle Beach SC? Closer to Charleston. Or any campground that is less than 50 miles from Charleston.
Thanks,
Kampy


----------



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

We stayed at Edisto Beach State Park last summer based on recommendations from this site. Loved it!! The beach sites are much nicer (very close to the water). We spent a day in Charleston and did the walking tour. I can't remember how long it took us to drive to Charleston.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

rob said:


> We stayed at Edisto Beach State Park last summer based on recommendations from this site. Loved it!! The beach sites are much nicer (very close to the water). We spent a day in Charleston and did the walking tour. I can't remember how long it took us to drive to Charleston.


Ditto
We did Edisto over spring break last year! I recommend the Beach campground if you can get it but either way you can't go wrong. We spent a day in Charleston too. I am thinking it took an hour or slightly longer to get to Charleston. My memory is not working well on that detail.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi kampy,

We have camped at Huntington Beach state park it'ssouth of Myrtle beach in Murrels Inlet. Great beaches and a nice park overall. The bathrooms were pretty bad at times(we were in a PUP at the time). It's still convenient to to Myrtle beach and it's outside of all the traffic and noise. They do have some full hookup sites but they are in full sun. It is wuit a way to Charleston from there though. What we did was stay 3 nights at James Island County Park in Charleston and 3 nights at Huntinton beach. James Island is full hook ups and is highly recomended.

We are going back to James island this year and also going to Edisto on the same trip.


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

First week we stayed at James Island County Parknear Charleston SC. Wow! What a great park, open year round with 30A and 50A...sewer hookup up. CG within County Park.

For a county park, it was terrific, better than some private parks we have been too. Clean bathroom, great staff, hosts on site to answer questions about area, Charleston, etc.

Folly Beach, county beach, close,....your tow vehicle pass allows you to park for free there all day while you are camping.

James Island has a HUGE playground, splashpark (opened seasonally) and free splash area near playground. 3 Bike paths, each less than 2 miles and FLAT!!!

For you dog owners, there is a dog park walking or riding from CG. Dogs can run loose and run into their own designated lake. They have a blast.

You will not be disappointed with this CG!

Charleston only 6 miles away. Shuttle will take you from CG at 0900 to Charleston and pick you up at 4pm for $5 per person roundtrip.

We went to Myrtle Beach after a weeks stay there.......short drive to Myrtle Beach......2hrs about.

David


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Cats4Nat said:


> First week we stayed at James Island County Parknear Charleston SC. Wow! What a great park, open year round with 30A and 50A...sewer hookup up. CG within County Park.
> 
> For a county park, it was terrific, better than some private parks we have been too. Clean bathroom, great staff, hosts on site to answer questions about area, Charleston, etc.
> 
> ...


We have stayed at James Island and loveed it also. We are going to be there again 4 nights the last week of May.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was in the Charleston area, when I wasn't involved in camping, and James Island has a beautiful Christmas light display. We also rode through when it wasn't at night, and I was VERY impressed with this park, and it's definitely on my list of "wanta go there" parks!! Charleston is a wonderful place, in and of itself, with all the history, etc., and I can't wait to go back there.
Darlene


----------

